# New web site?



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe you all have seen this site before but I just found it googling for info on sweet clover and wanted to share

http://www.beetography.com/


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

He was a speaker at the Virginia State Beekeepers summer meeting last year. Gave many great tips for photographing bees. The thing I remember most is him saying it takes patience.


----------

